# Vorro does Eldar :p



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

my first blog on heresy (pretty much my first post too...)


took me a while to get these done, but i think it was worth it:

























the colour is VERY close (for once) to what the real things look like, and im really pleased with it.

the idea i had for the army was scaly green, my fave colour (luckily for me i have a cupboard full of the stuff!)

though the dragons dont look it, they were basecoated with about 5:1 scaly green:chaos black, layered up to scaly green with bleached bone mixed in for a few highlights, with a final teeny tiny highlight made with 1:1 mix of the last stage:skull white. 

a 1:1 thrakka green:asurmen blue mix was used as glazes between coats, with watered down black ink painted carefully inbetween the plates to provide black-lining where my hand wasnt steady enough 

the helmets will be charcoal grey, as will the weapons. details will be off-white and, possibly metal.

i was thinking of a greyish pink for the gems and soulstones.


the rough army i came up with is:

Farseer + warlocks
autarch (wings)
6 hawks
6 dragons
4x 10-man guardian squads (all defenders since i cant get my hands on cc weapons)
2x 10-man avenger squads (both in serpents)
3x vypers
3x warwalkers (which i think are great with the new scout rules
3x fire prisms
1x falcon


the guardians will be lighter in colour, with their basecoat starting with straight scaly green. helmet inserts (face plates) will be white

the hawks will be lighter still, with a basecoat mix of 5:1 scaly green:hawk turquoise, with paler highlights. white helmets and rainbow effect wings, going from scaly green, to hawk turquoise into pure white on the last (lowest) 'feather' with black details swapped for white

the dire avengers will be like the guardians, with more of a blue tint to them (glazes of pure asurmen blue), with white helmets like the hawks.

vehicles will be a cross between guardians and the dragons, with black and white details.

im hoping (yeah right!) to get the armydone by september so i can pick a force for the maltese nationals. fingers crossed

ALSO: i hope to sell the army once its done so, anyone interested, drop me a PM

EDIT: bases will be soil + tufts of dead grass and snow scatter. i might do ice effect on the larger bases

C&C please!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

yum, they look similar to my dark reapers, but significantly better. Man yeah, I would love to see more pics, so yeah, keep updating!k:

edit: I would also say take some pathfinders, and stick your dragons in a wave serpent, they kinda need it to get anywhere intact...oh wait, you're sticking them in the falcon? hmm, well you realise you have 5 heavy support options there?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

lol, yeah theyre not to be used together, just so i have a mix to choose from. i was thinking a falcon might be more suited to the role of the dragons, though a serpent would be good too


update:

and theyre almost done (should be finished tomorrow)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed!! I wasn't sure on how I liked them with the first pics but the added colouring in these just makes those models pop in a big way.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice work, great to see fire dragons in a scheme like that, works really well, lets see some more :good:.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Quite nice!

Original and unique scheme.

I'm following this project with interest.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok::shok:
Just Amazing 
:clapping::clapping:


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Keep up the good work, Eldar can be tough to paint but looks like you've got that statement tied up in the corner.

LX


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Fuck me sideways they look good.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

At the first set of pics they looked ok but teh second set my jaw hit the floor friggin amazing man!! :good:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, the dragons are done and based and the hawk have reveived their final highlight on their main body armour. 

i kind of went overboard with the black glazing on the hawks, andthey ended up being far darker than i originally hoped, which is a shame because the colour was really good before the glazing. >o i wentback and repainted half the armour, applying a mix of asurmen blue/thrakka green glaze between coats, but i couldnt bring the colour bacl to the way it was originally and as a result i dont think the blending will look as good on camera as the dragons. 

ill get pics of both units up when the hawks are done


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I really like your color choice, I really hate the 'eavy metal color scheme, and yours is a breath of fresh air. Very nice job.k:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

one word amazing 
:shok::shok:k:k::yahoo::yahoo::suicide: :suicide: :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would very much like to know the colours you used for those models from start to finish.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

base of scaly green highlighed up with a few coats of bleached bone

then lots of badab black glazes followed by a mix of thrakka green and asurmen blue.

the helmets were black highligthed up with codex grey, and again given many glazes of badab black

gems were warlock purple highlighted up to white ollowed by a gloss varnish


----------

